# Outdoor Strain(s)



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey,

  I am planning on doing an outdoor grow. I currently have a clone out, check out the thread on Grow Journals section(Bubblegum), and the environment would be the same as that where I would be growing. If any of you have had success with a certain type of strain outdoor, please share. Preferably strains that do better on the western part of the states.

_THE DOCTOR


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2011)

if you live in any "moderate" zone, about any of todays hybrids will do well.  About the only thing you need to worry about, is long/late flowering sativas and an early frost.


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 3, 2011)

strains that finished outside for me in michigan by the 1st week of october:

g13 labs: 
northern lights x skunk
gigabud 
pineapple express

barney's farm:
blue cheese

white label:
white widow
holland's hope

reserva privada:
sour kush (headbang)
cole train
kandy kush

dna genetics:
rocklock
sharks breath

greenhouse seeds:
super lemon haze
el nino<----least favorite EVER
big bang
the church

nirvana:
bubbelicious
kaya gold
aurora indica
swiss cheese
northern light

i've also grow a strain called guerillas gusto which was awesomely huge, but unfortunately don't know where my buddy got em from.

there's alot more but i only started keeping journals in 08.
just stay away from the heavy sativas


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 4, 2011)

Great info Michigan...Appreciate it. May i ask why i should stay away from heavy sativas??? I ask because i was thinking of doing some...Is it cause of they get too big??? 

   I also just got a 5 pack of feminized Blueberry seeds. Plan to do them outdoor..Not sure if i should germ and start them all at once or have a space gap in between some.. Ideas and tips would be great.

    I also have a seed from an eigth of 'platinum bubba' i got a year back. I grew a seed that i got the same way last year and it turned out to be a male. I let it grow until it died by itself pretty much. Didn't harvest any pollen although i should have because it was a nice sturdy healthy plant, i think the strain was 'bubba og'... On the strain 'platinum bubba' i have a seed of, do any of you out there know the ideal time to plant it outdoor??

Thanks,
_The Doctor


----------



## Hick (Apr 4, 2011)

"heavy sat's" will probably flower into November outdoors.   you might need to live in one of the southern most states, or can utilize a greenhouse to protect them from frost, for those late flowering sativas.

"feminized bb seeds" from an unknown breeder... I would be vigilant for hermies...

A single seed or two in an otherwise sensimilla bag, was most likely created by an errant hermie flower, and will have a high propensity to procreate the same.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2011)

Check what date your first frost usually arrives and check daily with the weatherman when in late season. Some crops can handle a light frost. Extremely large bodies of water can ward-off the early frost that surrounding areas may experience.ime. I have run Durban Poison many years at my locale.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 4, 2011)

Once again thanks for the heads up. There is a rain predicted for Friday, and it should be the last of the year... The lowest temps outside at night from here on out that my area will get should be no lower than 50 degress Farenheit, think that is fine for plants? Perhaps fine to start seedlings...??


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 4, 2011)

this is what i do for outdoor crops.

find spots a year in advance and be sure to check where the sun is (it changes position) your gunna want it to be hitting your plant more directly towards august-october. see how much in the area stays green towards the end of september/beginning of october. a big plant can stick out like a sore thumb.

i start my seeds in starter trays, these are my first round for this year(white widow regs), i will start seeds when i have room for them all the way till mid june. they start going outside in the beginning of may and should all be transplanted planted by mid july. they will stay in the seed starter tray for at least two weeks, i'll pull all the crappy lookin ones and the rest then go into solo cups for two weeks. i personally prefer to give my plants at least a four week head start before they go outside. 
i plant in clearings in the woods, corn fields and along the edges of soybean fields. when planting in fields it's best to wait till mid june to put those plants in the ground. most farmers use seeds genetically altered to resist round-up and will spray there fields at least once after there crop is established. (here where i plant they only spray once). 

your gunna want morning light over evening light to help prevent mould on your plants. if your using a tree line you want a nice east to west clearing where your plants can get about 8 hours of direct light, the more light the better, it will help them finish faster and yield more. 

i take out one 1.5 cubic foot bag of ocean forest per 3 plants, i'll mix it with existing dirt, if the area is sandy bring more and be ready to have to fertalize during flower. i get alot of run off in my spots in the woods from the fields in my area and i really only fertilize a few times per season.

skunks possums and raccoons will dig up your plants, the smell of the dirt makes them curious, i sometimes use chicken wire staked down on the ground around my plants to prevent this. but prefer just pile up larger rocks (10lbs or more) around your stalks, this way you don't have to clean up as much at the end of your grow and they will  be there for next year (i do move them).

i pee around my plants a lot and also take human hair (my sister cuts hair) and spread it around, we have a lot of deer here but i have never had a plant eaten. 

i always have problems with four lined plant bugs (pic of the bug) in may and june. they will leave brown or black dots on your leaves, making it look like it's from a disease. it usually takes 2-3 applications of insecticidal soap to get rid of them completely, but once there gone they seem to stay gone for me. when spraying for bugs be sure to get under your leaves too.

i try not to check my plants more than once every couple of weeks but when there's problems like bugs checking everyday is crucial.


----------

